# Jerry Lee earned his Masters JWW Preferred title



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

We had a great weekend with Jerry Lee earning his Masters JWW Preferred title. We also got 2 QQ's in a row. Jerry Lee didn't break any of his start line stays and I won $25 cash in the raffle.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That is awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good boy and great team work - congrats!

I LOVE his name


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Jerry Lee!!!! Some QQ's for PACH points - how cool is that?


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

congrats! I really like how tall and slender he looks


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's fantastic!!


----------

